# iridescent vinyl? I am in a drastic search.



## DX (Sep 26, 2007)

Do anyone know where I could find iridescent heat transfer vinyl?
I have used a PVC in the past that was iridescent (like a flies eye).
and am now hoping to locate a film with this type of property.

please help if you can!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, Take a look at hotfixfilms.com they may have something there.

R.


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

If you're looking for heatpress vinyl... Imprintables has holographic chrome... which is a irredescent color. It looks pretty good!
Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## DX (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the quick responses... unfortunately these aren't really hitting the spot.
I was really hoping to find something closer to the top image on this page.
Chroma End Products, "A Pigment of Your Imagination"


----------

